# Lights Out Blakewater



## reds (Jun 11, 2012)

Its time again for the Thursday night bass tournaments to start up May 12.
If you cant wait there will be a half day tournament this Saturday April 16 from safe light to noon. entry fee is $50 a boat. Will launch at carpenters park.


----------



## Jroe (Apr 21, 2016)

What time does the lights out tournament start? And how much $ to fish?


----------



## reds (Jun 11, 2012)

Registration starts at 4 and tournament starts at 5. It's $25 per boat you can fish solo or as 2 man team.


----------



## Jroe (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok thanks.


----------

